# Gentoo 快若刀鋒－－让數字告訴你

## akar

今早在網上到處走一走，找來Xbox下執行的 分別基於Gentoo和Debian的發布版的測試報告。

！提醒你： 這是 Gentoox的人寫的，他說保持了中立，大家自己判斷。 但我想說，這樣的文章，再加上我們處身的, 可愛的 Free Source/Open Source世界，肯定他的測試有助於產生下一個更快的系統！！

Speed: Gentoox vs Xebian

An unbiased investigation into compiler flags on the Xbox.

by Thomas Pedley (c) 2004

在文中， Thomas 會告訴你 為什麼歷史上 Gentoo在 x86系列上的CFLAGS上 從 -O3 轉為 -O2 ...

還有測速工具 CSiBE（GCC Code-Size Benchmark Environment），來自  University of Szeged

 :Laughing:   如果結論是： 速度這東西, 是很依賴你 用什麼（機器，軟件），做什麼。

好了，2005年， 祝大家： Happy Gentoo, Happy GNU/Linux!!

----------

